# Old Rubik's painted/plastic cubes?



## dmchale (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a friend who swears up and down to me that he learned on his uncle's cube a long time ago, which he swears was an official Rubik's product due to the imprinted logo in one of the center corners, that did not have stickers or tiles but was still appropriately colored. He thinks it was solid colored plastic but concedes it may have just been painted plastic also. His uncle supposedly bought the cube like this and made no modifications (such as taking the stickers off himself and painting the cubies)

Does anyone know if such a cube has ever been made? Or know where there might be a picture of it? Google search has been no help and I'm not DOUBTING my buddy but I also want to see this thing with my own eyes. Any help tracking this thing down would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 25, 2008)

There is an original cube made long ago that has painted stickers but has a purple side, as the orange paint dissolved the plastic and turned purple.
Not so sure about that..


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 25, 2008)

Is the logo a studio logo or something else?


----------



## Ton (Oct 25, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> There is an original cube made long ago that has painted stickers but has a purple side, as the orange paint dissolved the plastic and turned purple.
> Not so sure about that..



Yep, but it has no logo! So this is not the one you discribe. The cube you descride is not a Rubik. But it could be one of these (maybe he did remember wrong)

See Rubik with printed colors

I think he is refering to the Rubiks De luxe , with plastic tiles
Rubik's Deluxe


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ton said:


> I think he is refering to the Rubiks De luxe , with plastic tiles
> Rubik's Deluxe



haha, "over 3 billion combinations"... yeah, give or take

EDIT, i have a question, does anyone know what year Rubik's started rounding off the internal part of the center pieces [if that makes sense?]


----------



## dmchale (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks all! my guess is he was talking about the deluxe - I sent him the link to the photo, I'll see if he says that's the one.


----------



## blgentry (Oct 26, 2008)

My original cube was bought in in 1982 or maybe 1983. It had thick plastic tiles permanently glued to the cube faces. The core broke some years ago, but I still have most of the parts.

I took a close up picture of the cube faces a while ago to show to the owner of cubesmith. He told me what kind of cube it was, but I can't remember.

Here's what the cubies look like: 





Brian


----------



## Rama (Oct 27, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> There is an original cube made long ago that has painted stickers but has a purple side, as the orange paint dissolved the plastic and turned purple.
> Not so sure about that..



It's true, Ton has some of those. 

Note: a year ago I still used purple stickers, so I really loved that cube.


----------

